# Happy Valentine's Day



## JohnT (Feb 14, 2017)

Hope you folks out there are having a great valentine's day. 

A number of years back, My wife an I came to a firm understanding. It was right after our third valentine's day when I realized that all of the gifts I had purchased were sitting in the trash. That was $150 totally wasted! 

So, for the last 20 years, we have had the understanding that Valentine's will no longer be celebrated in our home. Valentine's day is just a stupid made up holiday invented by the card and candy companies to boost profit. 

We both agreed that we do not need to throw away money on such a made up holiday to show our feelings. We show our feelings all the time.

I am so proud of our agreement. It shows thoughtfulness as well as thrift. 

Yup, that is one heck of an agreement we both have... 


... I gave her the card and candy this morning before work.


----------



## lilvixen (Feb 14, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Valentine's day is just a stupid made up holiday invented by the card and candy companies to boost profit.
> ... I gave her the card and candy this morning before work.



So while I was looking for a card for our non-celebration of V-Day too, when did they get so expensive?! _$7 for a card?!_ No thanks! ... So I only spent $4.50 on a card...

On the plus side, we get to taste our first Super Tuscan split (Jul 2016) with dinner tonight. Yay!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 14, 2017)

lilvixen said:


> So while I was looking for a card for our non-celebration of V-Day too, when did they get so expensive?! _$7 for a card?!_ No thanks!



Even the $0.99 cards are a buck-fifty now! 

We 'don't do anything' either. We do make a point to have a date night around Valentine's Day (though we are lucky and have regular opportunities to do so). We exchange cards and that's technically it. Though every year, I get the wife a grocery store flower arrangement - nothing fancy. And she gets me a little chocolate.


----------



## AZMDTed (Feb 14, 2017)

Mid December to Valentines Day is a tough time on my wallet. Those two months cover her birthday, Christmas, our anniversary and that Cupid dude. On a trip between Christmas and her birthday we found a black pearl necklace which she has wanted for some time. I couldn't deny her, so that was an unexpected treat. Afterwards she told me she doesn't want any other present for three years, except flowers. 

Well I got thru today with that philosophy just fine, but I doubt if it will last into next next December 

@lilvixen, I hope your Super Tuscan is great, or shows the promise of greatness for you.


----------



## Johnd (Feb 14, 2017)

We don't do cards, they're insanely priced, we refuse to pay. Had a dozen Shari's Berries delivered to the Mrs. at work, pitched her up with some flowers and we had lunch at a nice restaurant. 

Venison meatball subs for dinner with the kiddos.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 14, 2017)

AZMDTed said:


> On a trip between Christmas and her birthday we found a black pearl necklace which she has wanted for some time.



Of course, that brings back to mind that joke somebody posted a couple of months ago:

A couple were Christmas shopping. The shopping center was packed , and as the wife walked through one of the malls she was surprised when she looked around to find that her husband was nowhere to be seen. She was quite upset because they had a lot to do and she became so worried that she called him on her cell phone to ask him where he was.

In a quiet voice he said, "Do you remember the jewelers we went into about five years ago where you fell in love with that diamond necklace that we couldn't afford, and I told you that I would get it for you one day?"

The wife choked up, and smiled and started to cry and said, "Yes, I do remember that shop."

He replied, "Good. I'm in the bar next door. Meet me there."


----------



## AkTom (Feb 14, 2017)

I know a couple. For thief anniversary they go together to look at cards. They pick one for the other, each reads "theirs", and put them back in th rack.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 15, 2017)

I was listening to the radio yesterday and was just disgusted by what the female announcer was saying. 

Apparently, now there are rules that one should follow governing valentines day. For example, you need to write three sentences on the card and never, ever, make a valentines data for either the 13th or the 15th (this when that "the other woman" is normally taken out). 

I hate when standards are placed on us. Who the heck comes up with this stuff anyway??

Just Imagine, you take the time and trouble to get your "other" a card only to have her crying in disappointment because you did not bother to write three sentences or that you book a reservation on the 15th (the 14th is always packed) and have her immediately accuse you of cheating.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 15, 2017)

JohnT said:


> I was listening to the radio yesterday and was just disgusted by what the female announcer was saying.
> 
> Apparently, now there are rules that one should follow governing valentines day. For example, you need to write three sentences on the card and never, ever, make a valentines data for either the 13th or the 15th (this when that "the other woman" is normally taken out).
> 
> ...



I don't know who you were listening to, but she was clearly out of her freakin' mind.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 15, 2017)

JohnT said:


> I was listening to the radio yesterday and was just disgusted by what the female announcer was saying.
> 
> Apparently, now there are rules that one should follow governing valentines day. For example, you need to write three sentences on the card and never, ever, make a valentines data for either the 13th or the 15th (this when that "the other woman" is normally taken out).
> 
> ...



Such people only have power over you if you and the one you love cede any power to them. My wife certainly would never buy into that malarkey!


----------



## wineforfun (Feb 15, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Apparently, now there are rules that one should follow governing valentines day.


Only if you are one of the "sheeple" my friend. 
I march to my own drum.


JohnT said:


> I hate when standards are placed on us. Who the heck comes up with this stuff anyway??


The "herd"

My wife and I choose to do things randomly throughout the year, not when Hallmark or society "says we should". How about June 3(just a date that came to mind), take your wife/husband out to eat, send a special note, etc.


----------



## jburtner (Feb 15, 2017)

Last year we did the melting pot for V-Day. With her daughter and my son. I've been there before but didn't remember the $500+ bill! Yikes!

This year we stayed home and had filet's and a bottle of Bevin Cellars Ontogeny Red which was wonderful. Cards from the pets and me plus chocolate and some italian coffee (because we were not able to celebrate in italy).

Good time and celebration for us 

Cheers!
-johann


----------



## JohnT (Feb 15, 2017)

wineforfun said:


> How about June 3.


 
That had me laughing! 6/3 is the Wife's birthday!


----------



## wineforfun (Feb 15, 2017)

JohnT said:


> That had me laughing! 6/3 is the Wife's birthday!



Wow, what luck, I just pulled a date out of my .......................


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 15, 2017)

jburtner said:


> Last year we did the melting pot for V-Day. With her daughter and my son. I've been there before but didn't remember the $500+ bill! Yikes!
> 
> -johann



Ouch! I have a MP in the building next to my office, but we haven't been in years - we may have actually still been dating the last time we went.  I remember it not being cheap, but not that bad. It's funny, I was walking by it this afternoon after grabbing some lunch and was thinking we should go soon. Maybe not...


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 15, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> It's funny, I was walking by it this afternoon after grabbing some lunch and was thinking we should go soon. Maybe not...




You mean..... (wait for it).......Fondon't!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 16, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> You mean..... (wait for it).......Fondon't!



Nyuk, nyuk!

Maybe we'd be better off clearing the dust off the fondue set we got for our wedding and still haven't used.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 16, 2017)

We have one in ABQ. Looked at the online menu. Dinner for 4 was ~$50 ea. so thats ~$200 right there Then add a couple bottles of decent (but way overpriced) wine and that will add ~$150. Add dessert, coffee, tax and tip on top and you have shelled out some serious cash by the end of the night.


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 16, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> We have one in ABQ. Looked at the online menu. Dinner for 4 was ~$50 ea. so thats ~$200 right there Then add a couple bottles of decent (but way overpriced) wine and that will add ~$150. Add dessert, coffee, tax and tip on top and you have shelled out some serious cash by the end of the night.



Wow, that's more than I spend on groceries for three weeks for a family of six. Ouch, ouch and double ouch! Now I know why we've never been there. I'm sure I can find a fondue set for less than that.


----------



## jburtner (Feb 16, 2017)

That's exactly what happened (and some cocktails plus some nice wine - of course) !

It was an enjoyable experience though - I didn't have to clean dishes - and they had like four+ courses of fondue. I'm not rushing back for MP-Vday-2.0 though and it has provided some good conversation and memories in the time since...

Cheers!
-johann


----------

